# Need help with building secure fence for dog that runs away!



## DaisythePig (Aug 19, 2016)

Does anyone know how to build a fence for a dog that can dig out. My dog runs away and i need a secure fence for him.

Any advice welcome!
Thanks


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 19, 2016)

Are you opposed to electric fence? That would be my first suggestion.  Or burying the fencing.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 19, 2016)

Electric fence, put the bottom strand low enough where they will hit it they try to dig. Make sure it is HOT.


----------



## DaisythePig (Aug 19, 2016)

I have talked to some people that have an electric fence and their dogs run it. Even my neighbors little yorkie will run it. 

Thank You


----------



## babsbag (Aug 19, 2016)

These aren't underground fences. I am talking about putting up a good fence, like 2x4 horse fencing or stock panel and then using the plastic standoffs attached to T-Posts to run a row of hot wire inside the fence; it is actually attached to the wire fence. The dog has to get under the hot wire to dig under the real hard wire fence. It keeps my digger dog in just fine.


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 20, 2016)

Electronic fence like an invisible fence is great BUT your dog MUST be trained to it! It also must be on ALL the time. And not a good choice if your dog isn't spayed or neutered.  Takes time but I love them. We have only used the kind you bury though know people who have success with the wireless. And imho a bigger dog like a lab or shepherd is WAY easier to train than a stubborn independent  terrier. Two breeds I know that take extra time (& neck shaved), & higher voltage is a heavy coated dog like a pyranese or malumute.


----------



## DaisythePig (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank You!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 20, 2016)

I have read about a lot of people that keep their LGDs in with a Sportsdog underground fence. My LGD are behind a 4' fence with hot wire top and bottom, they stay put.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 20, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I have read about a lot of people that keep their LGDs in with a Sportsdog underground fence. My LGD are behind a 4' fence with hot wire top and bottom, they stay put.


We did the exact same thing- 4 foot fence with a hotwire top and bottom, and our Great Pyrenees leaped it no problem...


----------



## DaisythePig (Aug 20, 2016)

Ya, i may try that but i just don't know that it would work.

Thanks


----------



## Baymule (Aug 20, 2016)

We have a Great Pyrenees, Paris, that rivals a John Deere excavator for digging. Hot. Wire. Top and bottom.


----------



## madelynmccabe (Aug 20, 2016)

For our hen house we buried a foot of fencing underground just for extra protection against coyotes. Some hog wire underground may help depending on how far your dog is willing to dig to get out. 

Hope this helps!
Madelyn


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 20, 2016)

madelynmccabe said:


> For our hen house we buried a foot of fencing underground just for extra protection against coyotes. Some hog wire underground may help depending on how far your dog is willing to dig to get out.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> Madelyn


I don't think you can put hotwire underground... An electric fence, yes, but they have to wear a shock collar. Correct me if I'm wrong.
For coyotes I have heard of burying barbed wire, but I wouldn't want to do that for my dogs, of course. Also, has anyone heard of coyote rollers? Maybe you could use that for dogs...

ETA: just saw you wrote HOG wire, not hot wire...


----------



## chiques chicks (Aug 20, 2016)

I know for wolves ( there is a wolf sanctuary for rescues near me) they bury three feet of wire with concrete. Above ground is chain link, I believe 8 feet. Keeps them in!
The enclosures are measured in acres.
A little overkill for a pet, I think.

I would think one for of buried fence and running a hot wire low (6") around the inside would discourage most dogs from digging out. Don't forget to bury fence at the gate as well.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 20, 2016)

@Green Acres Farm for your GP that went over 4' get some of those step in type fence posts for hot wire and use wire ties to attach them to your fence so that they stick up another foot or more. Then just run strands of hot wire, it is a cheap way to extend the height of the fence and usually it only takes once for the dog to get their nose bit and they won't try and climb it.


----------

